# FreeBSD on Asus EEE Pc 1015PE Seashell



## Krotos (Aug 15, 2011)

i can get it installed but when i go to install gnome i keep getting the same error, i fallowed the install guide for gnome. the error is "error code 1" it's freebsd 9.0 beta, i've installed and reinstalled it many times. i would like to run freebsd with gnome.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2011)

"Error code 1" is just a generic error code and tells us nothing.

Please post the entire error, not just the last part of it.


----------



## Krotos (Aug 15, 2011)

ok i found out what i was doing wrong but now i am getting a blank screen, i think it's the video drivers i need to update them.


----------



## Krotos (Aug 15, 2011)

ok, so i am trying to download and install xf86-video-intel29 and it wont fetch it. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

Krotos said:
			
		

> ok, so i am trying to download and install xf86-video-intel29 and it wont fetch it. what am i doing wrong?



Try again, sometimes distfiles fail to fetch if the server is too busy. I built that port quite recently so it should be good.


----------



## Krotos (Aug 16, 2011)

nope, still not able to fetch it.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

Fetches just fine:

```
root@j-build-amd64:/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29#make fetch
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> xf86-video-intel-2.9.1.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/driver.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cs.cuhk.edu.hk/pub/X11/individual/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.9.1.tar.bz2
xf86-video-intel-2.9.1.tar.bz2                100% of  770 kB  176 kBps
```

Try grabbing the file by hand and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/xorg/drivers/.


----------



## Krotos (Aug 16, 2011)

```
krotos:/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29#make fetch
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29#make fetch Command not found
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

Krotos said:
			
		

> /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29#make fetch


This is not a command.


```
root@j-build-amd64:~#
root@j-build-amd64:~#cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29/
root@j-build-amd64:/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29#make fetch
```


----------



## Krotos (Aug 16, 2011)

is there anyway to ship freebsd with xf86-video-intel29-2.7.1? i am having way to much trouble just to get one single driver.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2011)

Krotos said:
			
		

> is there anyway to ship freebsd with xf86-video-intel29-2.7.1?


x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel


----------



## Krotos (Aug 18, 2011)

but that driver doesn't support my video card.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2011)

We can't see what you've been trying or what the exact errors were, and can only guess at the problems.  Maybe you've just forgotten to get an IP address with DHCP.


----------



## Krotos (Aug 18, 2011)

i got all the other drivers and files fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm guessing it will take at least 25 more posts to get any useful information out of OP.


----------



## Krotos (Aug 18, 2011)

i gave up on installing it, i may try again later. but like i said it would fetch everything but intel29. the error message was cannot fetch file, so i do not what the communication is.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was able to install this driver fairly easily.


```
sudo pkg_add -r xorg
sudo pkg_add -r gnome2
sudo pkg_deinstall -f xf86-video-intel
sudo pkg_add -r xf86-video-intel29
sudo xorg -configure
sudo X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro

sudo echo gnome_enable="YES" > /etc/rc.conf
```

then reboot.  Composite does not work.


----------

